# Recommend Me A Vintage Watch Website Please...



## Green Lantern (Aug 8, 2014)

Newbie here...Currently have a 4 year old Rolex Sub which is my only quality watch (and is going off to Rocco at Watchworks Bristol on Monday for a case refurb having managed to damage it slightly last week....but that's beside the point). Have a hankering to buy something different, probably vintage. Maybe a Rolex or a Breitling. Was looking at www.vintage watches collection.com but I found some reports on the web that things are not quite always as they seem? I want a watch to wear, not to sit in a glass case. I know next to nothing about vintage watches. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks...


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum would love yo see some photo,s of any watches you own plus a short introduction

Andy iceblue


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 8, 2014)

Only got the Rolex Sub and can't figure out how to image it on here (maybe I can't yet?). But I'm sure you've seen plenty of Subs before lol...


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Best advice is to not be in a hurry. There are MILLIONS of watches out there, and virtually regardless of what you are being offered, there is always another.

Watch and read this forum and you will see a great variety of watches.

And vintage is a great idea in my opinion. Half of "quality" watch prices seems to be made up of marketing costs. There are few new watches that you can't buy a year old for around half of what they sold for new. And vintage watches (especially when talking about Rolex) don't look radically different from the new ones (massive case sizes excepted).

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 8, 2014)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Best advice is to not be in a hurry. There are MILLIONS of watches out there, and virtually regardless of what you are being offered, there is always another.
> 
> Watch and read this forum and you will see a great variety of watches.
> 
> ...


Many thanks... :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Green Lantern said:


> Only got the Rolex Sub and can't figure out how to image it on here (maybe I can't yet?).


Check out this thread- "How to post a picture on the forum"


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 8, 2014)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Green Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Only got the Rolex Sub and can't figure out how to image it on here (maybe I can't yet?).
> ...


Ah that explains it. I saw the "Image" icon and it wanted a URL of course. All the other forums I use, you can upload directly. I'll try Dropbox I think...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello and welcome. As you have now gathered, posting links to websites selling watches is not allowed. My recommendation would be a shop in Ludlow, Shropshire, that has a very nice website. Google "vintage watches Ludlow" and you may even see it. The guy is an ex Sothebys Vintage watch Guru and sells a lot of good makes. If you see anything you fancy give them a call â€" they're very friendly. I have bought from them and I know someone else who also has â€" we are both very satisfied.


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 8, 2014)

AVO said:


> Hello and welcome. As you have now gathered, posting links to websites selling watches is not allowed. My recommendation would be a shop in Ludlow, Shropshire, that has a very nice website. Google "vintage watches Ludlow" and you may even see it. The guy is an ex Sothebys Vintage watch Guru and sells a lot of good makes. If you see anything you fancy give them a call â€" they're very friendly. I have bought from them and I know someone else who also has â€" we are both very satisfied.


Thanks thats really helpful. He's got a '64 Breitling Top Time which I've been eyeing elsewhere! I am very tempted and will call him tomorrow. Many thanks...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, I saw the Breitling. He sends out a fortnightly newsletter on alternate Fridays. That one only went on the site a couple of days ago. Good luck.


----------

